# It's suedew's birthday today



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How do I know that? :laugh:

Happy birthday Sue.

Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday from me Too!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy birthday to you Suedew.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sue.

I am sure you will know how to do it well:wink2::grin2:

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday from me too.
ccasion7::greenjumpers:ccasion6::wav::wav::wav::wav::grouphuuug::grouphuuug:ccasion4:ccasion4:ccasion4:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

:grin2:Happy Birthday from Sandra and me.:grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

.... and me too. Hope your year is a good'un!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sue!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wonder where she is, no responce to any of the posts, did she say they were going away, or looking after grand children or something ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A belated happy birthday from me too sue
Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I wonder where she is, no responce to any of the posts, did she say they were going away, or looking after grand children or something ?


Don't forget we live in Hull and the Pigeon post only operates on Saturdays!..:grin2:

ray.


----------

